# How To Hand Pollinate Cucumbers



## Lisa1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great post! thanks for the idea.


----------



## Fatremi (Jun 7, 2011)

I used this method for pollinating my acorn squash. I wrote a post about my experience and what I had learned. 

Tee, would you take a look at it: https://www.urinatingnpublic.com/2011/06/hand-pollinating-your-garden-sexing-up.html


----------



## Helen1 (Jun 25, 2011)

I find it is easier to use a small paint brush.


----------



## mike_in_Arizona (May 22, 2012)

here in southern Arizona we cannot rely on bees to pollinate for us so our daily routine is up early AM and use a q-tip to collect male pollen from zucchini or cucumber flowers and pollinate the female flowers. This is the only way to produce fruit here since there really aren't any bees to do it for us. For us this makes our gardening experience that much more fun as we take a daily count of our harvest and love it!
Never take bees for granted!


----------



## Bob_M (Jun 18, 2012)

I have found a Q-tip on a stick to be quick and easy. Using a 24 inch dowel, I can reach all my plants.


----------



## addy (Aug 15, 2012)

thxz i live in prattville AL,and i was wondering if i could use a feather? but im def. not going to just cut the flower off!!!!!p.s im 11•_•


----------



## dawn3 (Jul 23, 2014)

I also use a q-tip. The advantage to doing so is that you easily see the yellow pollen on the tip so you can be sure you've got it when you transfer to female.


----------



## Jack_Rooney (Jan 14, 2015)

Great help thanks......


----------



## patrick2 (May 12, 2015)

Good morning all,
So-do you have to pollinate all the female blossoms?


----------

